# I'm unsure of what to do - putting my rat down



## XxRat LoverxX (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi, I have two female rats, both two years and five months old. One of them, Mochi, is fine, with only a few issues i know of such as misalligned teeth, a reoccurring respitory infection, a small cyst, and is quite clusmy and uncoordinated. However apart from that she's fine, and loves coming out to play and is still acts like her usual self. However her sister, Meko on the other hand, is not doing so well. In May she developed a large benign tumour under her left arm, and during the summer she developed another large lump under her right arm. However despite these growths she still acted the same, and was fine up until two weeks ago, when she developed a small lump under her chin. It then grew rapidly, and is now the larger than her head. She can't eat without effort, hardly moves and she can't groom without assistance. Due to this, I'm putting her down after New years eve, and I feel terrible that I couldn't do more. However I'm unsure what I should do about Mochi. I've been told I should put her down with Meko, but she's still doing fine and it feels cruel and unesesary. However I'm unable to get more rats once we put Meko down, and so if I do keep her she'll have to live alone, which I feel will make her lonely and depressed. I've considered giving her away, but she's already old and moving could make her stressed and isn't guaranteed to make her happy. Other people have suggested that I play with her more often, and others say I could find another animal companion.Any comments or suggestions at all would really help thank you. P.s the picture of Meko attached are from a week ago, and they are much worse now


----------



## XxRat LoverxX (Jan 28, 2018)

Hello, I've decided to put down Meko this Friday the 3rd, 2020. She has been a wonderful rat and I've loved every second with her however she's suffering and I don't want to allow her to live in this condition any longer. I've chosen to keep Mochi, as she is old and since they are sisters, probably only has 2 - 4 months left ( and has multiple medical issues and recently scared me by half wheezing to death). Thank you for reading this.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm so sorry. It's never fair.


----------



## BobbieTheRat🐾 (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm so sorry... Rat hugs from my girls🐾❤🐾


----------

